# Seeking images of Tramp steamer orginally called DRUMGEITH



## JIM BAUMANN (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi gentlemen!

I will be starting a new model soon-- SS Drumgieth

Alas I have no worthwhile images really

can anyone help?

I try hard to make my models as authentic as possibele--hence I am lookg for pictures of Drumgeith as she was orignally built...

I would much appreciate it if anyone had any photos of Drumgeith or similar vessels actually using sails-either for propulsion or steadying in a seaway...?



many of my models can be seen here:

http://www.modelshipgallery.com/gall.../jb-index.html

I am currently seeking images of a British Tramp steamer originally called
DRUMGEITH see below


Thank you all!

Jim Baumann


http://www.battlefleetmodels.com/sit...rmgrigging.jpg

Builder Wallsend Slipway & Engineering Co. 1905

She was built by J. Priestman in 1905 for R. A. & J. H. Mudie of Dundee. Her registered dimensions 355' x 48' x 17.7' 3883 grt. She changed hands many time in her long career; the Matra in 1915, the Newton Hall in 1921, Maid of Lemnos in 1927, Therese Moller in 1931, Chi Hing in 1946 and Tien Ping in 1948, she was broken up in 1954.
Edit/Delete Message


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

Have you seen this?
http://marinewerft.foren-city.de/topic,194,-drumgeith-british-tramp-steamer-1905.html


----------



## JIM BAUMANN (Apr 27, 2009)

*Drumgeith model*

snap!

Thasnk you for your reply!

full circle..

I am building the Drumgeith model based on that resin kit!

I have a thread running here:

http://www.shipmodels.info/mws_forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=41802

Will kep you posted!

JIM B


----------



## JIM BAUMANN (Apr 27, 2009)

Gentlemen

I have finished the model of Drumgeith- see pics enclosed

Best Wishes

Jim Baumann


----------

